# Logitech G-Hub



## Skurrrer (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

mein Headset-Mikrofon hat vor zwei Tagen aufgehört zu funktionieren, deswegen hab ich Logitech G-Hub neuinstallieren wollen und 
jetzt hänge ich beim Download von Treibern vielleicht kennt jemand das Programm.

Hab das Headset gerade an einem anderen PC getestet und dort ging es auch nicht.
Was haltet ihr von Mikrofon aufschneiden und nach Fehlern schauen?
Garantie is sowieso schon weg.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2020)

Wenn du schon gelöst in den Titel schreibst, warum schreibst du nicht was die Lösung war?
Andere Leute haben vielleicht ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (30. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon gelöst in den Titel schreibst, warum schreibst du nicht was die Lösung war?
> Andere Leute haben vielleicht ähnliche Probleme.


ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, als ich es gelöst hatte, habe ich mich bei CB angemeldet um das irgendwo breit zu treten, falls es anderen hilft
ich zitiere mich einfach mal:
Zitat: 
"Moin,
hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem G633 USB-Headset, nachdem ich von LGS zu GHub wechseln musste, da LGS meine neue G502 Lighspeed-Maus nicht erkannte. Nach der GHub-Installation bekam ich auch die Fehlermeldung "Gerät neu starten um die Treiberinstallation abzuschließen", beim Headset. Meine G502-Maus und G910-Tastatur wurden aber korrekt erkannt.
Alle Lösungsvorschläge die ich finden konnte, lauteten ungefähr wie die vom Logitech-Support zu dem Problem.
Zitat:
"... Based on what we have, it appears that the software doesn't detect the device. You may try the steps as follows:
1. Uninstall GHUB.
2. Open search box(windows+R) and type %Appdata%.
3. Delete the Logitech folder in AppData.
4. Open Device Manager, and uninstall the G935 entry..
5. Disconnect the G935.
6. Download latest GHUB from the web.
7. Restart PC.
8. Reconnect the G935.
Thanks!
Regards,
Logi_Jhoe"

Funktionierte bei mir leider so nicht, da beim Anschließen (Punkt 8), Windows anscheinend immer schneller als die GHub-Software einen Treiber installierte und dann wieder die Meldung kam "Gerät neu starten um die Treiberinstallation abzuschließen" oder "nicht verbunden".
Ich hatte zusätzlich nach der Deinstallation mit CC-Cleaner die Registry bereinigt.

*Lösen konnte ich das Problem erst, nachdem ich vor dem erneuten Anschließen des Headsets bzw. vor Punkt 8, die automatische Treiberinstallation in Windows 10 deaktiviert hatte. Also "Win-Taste + Pause", dann "erweiterte Systemeinstellungen", dann unter dem Reiter "Hardware" unten bei "Geräteinstallationseinstellung" nein auswählen (hab ich danach wieder aktiviert). Dann erst das Headset anschließen und PC neu starten.*

So hat es bei mir funktioniert, dass die richtigen Treiber installiert werden, hoffe es hilft jemandem, da ich schon am Verzweifeln war."

"edit: aja, aber da gabs noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz, falls das Headset nicht erkannt wird
Scheinbar liegt es bei manchen daran, dass das Mikrofon deaktiviert ist/war in den Soundeinstellungen...
Zitat von reddit:

"Make sure that in your sound settings that the mic isn&#8217;t disabled. This solved the problem with mine not showing. The mic, under recording tab, has to be set to enabled... however it doesn&#8217;t have to be set to default. ""


kann man auch unter den Treibereigenschaften im Gerätemanager sehen, ob die richtigen installiert sind, müsste so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurrrer (30. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mein Handy als Mikrofon benutzt und das kaputte Mikrofon wird von einem Fachmann geprüft.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (31. Mai 2020)

Skurrrer schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Handy als Mikrofon benutzt und das kaputte Mikrofon wird von einem Fachmann geprüft.



aha, das verstehst Du also unter "gelöst" 
hattest Du denn mal geprüft ob die richtigen oder überhaupt Treiber installiert sind im Gerätemanager und falls nicht, mal die automatische Treiberinstallation unter Win10 deaktiviert?
und hatte sich da noch was geändert an dem Status "Downloading" in Deiner GHub-Anzeige?

bei meinem letzen Versuch ein automatisches Update für GHub zu starten, hatte sich GHub selbst ausgelöscht, samt neuem Updatedownload und ich stand wieder vor dem gleichen "Problem"


----------



## Bandicoot (31. Mai 2020)

Ich finde das neue GHUB tool echt das letzte, die alte Software war besser.
Weis nicht was Logitech da zusammengeschustert hat.


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

UPDATE

Hallo,

mittlerweile hab ich erkannt, dass das mit dem Handy nicht das beste ist. Also hab ich mich nochmal probiert und mich noch intensiver mit Logitech G Hub beschäftigt. 
Ich hab mir die alte Logitech  Software nochmal geholt und dann nochmal G Hub und nun häng ich bei der Dateiextraktion aber davor stand Update und dann die  Prozentzahl.
Also wird versucht ein Update durchzuführen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

Skurrrer schrieb:


> UPDATE
> Also hab ich mich nochmal probiert und mich noch intensiver mit Logitech G Hub beschäftigt.


hättest Dich vielleicht mal intensiver mit meinem Beitrag beschäftigen sollen und dementsprechend versuchen sollen, die automatsiche Treiberinstallation in Win10 zu deaktivieren, bevor du damit startest...
habe gestern erst problemlos GHub auf nem neuen OS installiert, also an der GHub Software liegt es glaube ich nicht

ahja, noch ein Tip, mach das Häkchen bei automatische Updates raus...


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

ich hab die Anleitung von dir  Schritt für Schritt befolgt und die automatische Treiberinstallation sogar deaktiviert bevor ich bei Punkt 8 war.
Es lädt noch runter.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

Du hast beides nach dem Neustart erst wieder angesteckt? und was steht jetzt in GHub, immernoch "Downloading" oder was wird da angezeigt?
und kannst Du mal ein Bild von den Maustreiber-Details aus dem Gerätemanager machen?

ich habe gestern, die automatische Treiberinstalltion deaktiviert und dann GHub installiert, danach wurden Headset und Keyboard direkt erkannt
allerdings hatte ich vorher kein GHub installiert wie bei Dir, vielleicht liegt die Ursache auch woanders


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

ich hab mal ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Das erste G hub Bild (ohne Geräte) ist vor dem Neustart und das zweite nach dem Neustart.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

hmm, ich verstehe nicht, warum der überhaupt was downloaden will
welchen Installer nutzt Du denn von GHub, meine Datei hat 34,7 MB und Version ist 2020.3.44132 nach Installation

ansonsten versuch mal das Internet (Netztwerkkabel/WLan) zu trennen, während der ganzen Aktion

edit: außerdem Frage ich mich warum da 3 Mäuse angezeigt werden, versuch mal alle vorher zu deinstallieren oder zu deaktiveren ...


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

Version und Installer sind identisch. Logitech versucht Treiber zu laden ohne Internet. Erinnert mich an die Windows Online Fehlersuche bei Internetproblemen.


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte an diesem Pc 3 Mäuse Roccat Lua, eine G403 und jetzt meine G502.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

ist das die Kabellose G502?
ansonsten hätte ich gesagt, probiers mal mit der LogitechGamingSoftware-Software (LGS) statt GHub
ich musste aber wegen der kabellosen G502 von LGS auf GHub wechseln, weil die gar nicht erkannt wurde in LGS, aber versuchs mal, das G433 sollte damit zumindest gehen

Logitech Gaming Software &#8211; Logitech Support und Downloads


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

das hab ich auch schon versucht aber das Programm lässt sich nicht bedienen da eine Meldung kommt, dass es G Hub gibt. Die Meldung lässt sich auch nicht wegdrücken ohne das Programm zu schließen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

aber GHub ist dabei deinstalliert oder wie?
ansonsten deutet es daraufhin, dass Du entweder Schritt 2 und 3 nicht richtig gemacht hast, oder es trotz Löschung noch andere Quellen/Einträge von GHub gibt
es muss alles vom alten GHub weg sein, dass ist auch meist die Bedingung, dass es mit einer neuen Installation von GHub klappt
versuch mal mit CC-Cleaner irgendwelchen alten Schrott zu erkennen/löschen oder vielleicht hilft Dir das Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlOU_ucPHJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skurrrer (2. Juni 2020)

Der Revo uninstaller gefällt mir. Hat aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert. Gibt es nicht eine alte G hub Version, da ich lange Zeit G hub ohne Probleme auf meinem PC hatte oder in welchem Intervall kommen Updates?
G Hub mach will nach der Installation immer Updates machen.

Edit: Mir ist nochmals aufgefallen, dass Windows Treiber installiert obwohl alles eingestellt ist. 
Also, dass Windows keine Treiber installiert.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juni 2020)

hmm, was sagt es denn, wenn Du jetzt LGS versuchst zu installieren, immernoch, dass GHub da ist, wenn ja hat es wohl wieder nicht geklappt...

ne alte GHub Version solltest Du per google finden...


----------



## Skurrrer (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Logitech G Pro X Headsets, da mein altes Headset kaputt war. Software geht natürlich nicht. LGS kennt das G Pro X nicht und mir ist aufgefallen, dass man andere Versionen von G Hub downloaded als auf der Website steht. 
Hab sonst mit Revo uninstaller rumprobiert hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Skurrrer (9. Juni 2020)

Hab das Problem gefixed.  Hab während dem installieren eine Website die ganze Zeit neu geladen um sicher zu gehen ob Internet da ist. Hat dann auf einmal funktioniert.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. Juni 2020)

aha, klingt merkwürdig, aber Hauptsache es geht endlich


----------

